# كيفية تصنيع كريم جل ك فيانسيه



## alyameen (12 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم أرجو من الخبراء الأفاضل أن يفيدونا كيف نصنع كريم جل للشعر بالتفصيل وماهي المادة الحافظة حيث أنني أريد أن أنتج منه كميات للبيع والتعبئة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ناصر تمارا (10 يونيو 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------

